# Little ones do not grow into big ones



## packman mike (May 10, 2013)

The little ones don't grow into big ones. Morels do pop, that's what fungi do, they pop. If there is any growth after popping, it's very minimal. So pick it as is,cause the next guy that comes along isn't going to wait and let it grow.


----------



## westindy (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks Mike. My Dad used to say that but didnt know it was true.


----------



## mushrooming73 (May 2, 2014)

They do grow after the come up. I did a study on private ground and the grow about a inch to a inch and a half in seven days.


----------



## pbwv (Apr 9, 2013)

So your saying that from a cloud of smoke comes a instant 2 liter bottle size yellow? Just sunday I went out and found 4 small yellows about the size of a bic lighter. went back wed. and all 4 were the height of a coffee cup and almost as big around, more than 3x the size they were just 3 days earlier.


----------



## 0101010101 (Apr 20, 2014)

Some do get bigger and some do not. To say they do not is to suggest the appear fully formed out of thin air. But not all get bigger. Some may have peaked, for whatever reason, at a smaller size. I have personally seen some get larger when left, and have seen some stay the same size.


----------



## packman mike (May 10, 2013)

PBWW.............YES,THAT'S WHAT I'M SAYING. You guys don't know what you're talking about. They are actually sideways,laying flat, before they pop up.Your full of shit. They'll dry up and rot before a week is up,so I don't believe in your study.44 years of hunting....get real,boys. How do you know that they weren't just four new big ones that popped in the same place???
It's fungi...that's what they do.


----------



## thereaper (Apr 10, 2014)

Lol has to be a troll.


----------



## rburnett200991 (May 2, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JurrfK_wQI


Yes definitely a troll but I posted this link just so nobody believes it


----------



## pbwv (Apr 9, 2013)

@ PackMan...lol


----------



## jerrypizzaguy (May 2, 2014)

I am looking to purchase 5 to 10 lbs at one time not for resale but for cooking. I cook for many people in my out door wood fire pizza oven. Last year I paid 15 a lbs for bulk rate. I do not sale them we cook them and use them for our gust. It is some what of a ministry for us. I am also willing to trade nice bottles of red wine for mushrooms? If someone is over loaded post me back or call 402 651 seven nine to eight. I am willing to work for them if someone had a good spot i would bring the wine!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Mike, If you really picked all those morels you would know better. If not get off the board idiot. Yeah I said what the others wanted to say but were to polite.


----------



## packman mike (May 10, 2013)

kb......if you go back and read my original post, I SAID THEY'RE GROWTH IS MINIMAL, that little ones don't grow into big ones. I've picked more morels this weekend then you'll pick for the next 3 years . I'm not TROLL you fool. I'm a pro at this shit!!!!! Ask anybody that knows me. You don't have a clue who you're talking to, boy.


----------



## packman mike (May 10, 2013)

That video pretty much proves my point.... pick that focking little morsel, before the next guy does.


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

LOL Wow! I have hid some that grew twice their size in this past week. I do it every year!


----------



## hansendog (May 1, 2014)

I was going to post the same video clip. I'll mark the little ones and take my daughter back about a week later. She thinks I really know my stuff. Love watching her find them.


----------



## gbmillerman (Apr 24, 2014)

Packman Mike, they grow, they don't just pop out of ground you silly rabbit. Found about 60 small ones yesterday covered with leaves and will wait a week or so, and they will be 50 times bigger than before. Grow up and learn some science you sillyhead.


----------



## gin macon county (May 5, 2014)

Did anyone know that minnows turn into shad?.... Just sayin...


----------



## jerrypizzaguy (May 2, 2014)

Do we know when to start looking in the hills. My schedule did not allow me to get out until now.


----------



## shroomwinkle (May 6, 2013)

In 44 years of hunting you have never seen them grow, you have to be kidding me, or have really bad eye sight, I hunt with a guy if he isn't tripping over them they ar not there.


----------



## shroomwinkle (May 6, 2013)

my bag is usually twice as big, unless he is fowling 5 feet behind me


----------



## old picker (Apr 10, 2013)

its nice to let them grow but if your not hunting privite land good luck on them being there when you go back.
lot of shoomers on the muddy mo right now. 17.5 lbs last 3 days 9 hrs total


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Mike, I guess you pick alot. Sounds like you are just hunting the same places all the time. Pro hunters- do they exist? Ever come down to Mo., Kan, Ok, Tex. or go to Min. Wis. . I come up to your area every year and pick the little ones you guys miss or leave that have grown. Can't help people if they don't want it though. The internet really is little birdies carrying messages too Mikey, not packets of electronic data. Wow, how can anyone today still believe a 12 inch morel unfolds in a night or an hour or whatever.


----------



## morelmac (Apr 25, 2014)

this pacman dude is a joke! 44 years of "I know everything" and believing your own bullshit! I feel sorry for you bro!


----------



## big sexy (Apr 20, 2013)

Jim, hansendog I agree 100%. Every year I have my own spots where I cover up and water the shrooms and watch them get bigger. After 7 to 10 days or right before a heat wave I will take my kids there to find them. In fact we're doing that in few minutes. Good luck all....a lot are still popping fresh.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Sorry for my rant on your board folks. I just want the truth out. Old Picker you are right on that count. I left two patches in a public area last Thur. Going back tomorrow hoping they are there. It would have been a waste last week though. The cold weather really killed growth down here. MO. Old Picker, Shroomwinkie, any other bottom hunters. How do you compare this year to last? I know a one armed blind man could have picked 15 lbs last year in the spots I was lucky to get in, and I was picking seconds in many cases. Any of your hard earned knowledge is appreciated. Any of you guys hunt the hills to? I love the hills, except for my 55 year old knees. See Mike I have lived awhile. Don't worry it took me growing morels in my dads yard under a 5 gallon bucket to convince him after 50 years of thinking they popped up.


----------



## packman mike (May 10, 2013)

WELL, okay then. Have it your way,little ones. Go ahead and leave them to grow. I will just pick them...you silly rabbits.What ever it is they grow, is not worth it to leave it. I guess I like them fresh....seems to me that after 7-10 days they might not so good. I've picked 50+ lbs so far....not as sweet as last year,but i'll take. Norfolk area. MORELMAC...pLEASE DON'T FEEL SORRY FOR ME. I'm the luckiest guy I know. My knees are 55 years ,too..KB. Check out some of my photo's on facebook. Michael Anson 
Good luck all...hope all your little ones grow into great big ones.
God bless..........PACKMAN


----------

